# 8th Gate Gai vs DMS Kakashi



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 31, 2014)

*Location:* Vegas, Nevada

*Knowledge:* Full

*Mindset:* Whatever you want it to be

*Distance:* A mile apart

Gai can use the Gates for as long as you think he needs to.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 31, 2014)

I honestly think this fight would come down to one thing. Kakashi's intelligence advantage. They are both incredibly powerful in these forms. While I don't think it would be easy for Kakashi... I do believe he has the upper hand due to his versatility, strategic prowess, and his ability to always think a few steps ahead. Full knowledge is overkill due to these factors, but I think Kakashi would win even with manga knowledge.


----------



## Sferr (Aug 31, 2014)

Gai wins no-diff. Kakashi can win Gai only by outlasting him in Kamui dimension if Kakashi uses Kamui fast enough to not get his head kicked off. In this scenario Kakashi can't outlast him and so goes his only chance to win.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 31, 2014)

In this scenario Kakashi can cheese Gai out by turning phasing on and just sitting there and let Gai burn himself out. They start 1 mile apart.

In a realistic scenario though, Gai'd most likely win because Kakashi can't react to his speed.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 31, 2014)

Gai speedblitze. 

another factor which is extremely important is how long Kakashi can use this DMS. But, guess that's
not conformed yet, as a lot of people claimed that they can see the MS in his eyes in the last chapter....
will see..


----------



## Kyu (Aug 31, 2014)

Kakashi goes intangible and trolls until 8th Gate kills Gai.

If defensive _Kamui_ still has a 5 minute time limit - Gai literally kicks Kakashi's head off.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Gai speedblitze.
> 
> another factor which is extremely important is how long Kakashi can use this DMS. But, guess that's
> not conformed yet, as a lot of people claimed that they can see the MS in his eyes in the last chapter....
> will see..



I bet he just turned it off, hell if Hag's or Madara act up he'll be using it.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 31, 2014)

Kakashi goes to boxland and wait until Gai dies from using the 8th gate


----------



## Veracity (Aug 31, 2014)

If this Riduko Kakashi then He destroys low difficulty.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 1, 2014)

Why do people think that blitzing will actually work on Kakashi? It's either going to be a clone or he's going to be intangible. Either way, Kakashi has plenty of time to figure out how to take out Gai. Like I said before, it won't be easy. But even if there's a time limit on his intangibility (which might not be the case considering he now has both eyes), that's more than enough time for Kakashi to figure out a plan to kill Gai. He formulated a plan to take out Kaguya in much less time.

It seems to me that people think Kakashi will just do nothing and stand in one spot while his intangibility runs out (if there even is a limit with both eyes).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 1, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Why do people think that blitzing will actually work on Kakashi? It's either going to be a clone or he's going to be intangible. Either way, Kakashi has plenty of time to figure out how to take out Gai. Like I said before, it won't be easy. But even if there's a time limit on his intangibility (which might not be the case considering he now has both eyes), that's more than enough time for Kakashi to figure out a plan to kill Gai. He formulated a plan to take out Kaguya in much less time.
> 
> It seems to me that people think Kakashi will just do nothing and stand in one spot while his intangibility runs out (if there even is a limit with both eyes).



Unless you can prove that Kakashi has better reactions than JJ Madara, then yes, he will get blitzed in most situations.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 1, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Unless you can prove that Kakashi has better reactions than JJ Madara, then yes, he will get blitzed in most situations.



A *mile* apart and you don't think Kakashi would be intangible in time? Or that he'd have plenty of time to make a clone? Kakashi's reaction feats with his Mangekyo are off the charts as well. The nail against Pain. Sasuke's arrow. Kaguya's portal. All in less than a blink of the eye. Gai didn't have to compete with intangibility against Madara. Or literally disappearing and reappearing potentially anywhere. Or Kakashi's intelligence.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 1, 2014)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> A *mile* apart and you don't think Kakashi would be intangible in time? Or that he'd have plenty of time to make a clone? Kakashi's reaction feats with his Mangekyo are off the charts as well. The nail against Pain. Sasuke's arrow. Kaguya's portal. All in less than a blink of the eye. Gai didn't have to compete with intangibility against Madara. Or literally disappearing and reappearing potentially anywhere. Or Kakashi's intelligence.



Oh, I was speaking in general. I already said that Kakashi'd have time to react in this particular scenario.


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 1, 2014)

Kakashi goes to Kamui Land and Night Gai disorts him .


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 1, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Oh, I was speaking in general. I already said that Kakashi'd have time to react in this particular scenario.



Sorry, didn't see that!


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 1, 2014)

Lets get one thing straight 

Riduko Powers >>>>>> *Everything Else In Nardo Verse *

That much shouldn't even come to question. Riduko=God in this series, that much is certain.


----------



## RedChidori (Sep 1, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Kakashi goes intangible and trolls until 8th Gate kills Gai.
> 
> If defensive _Kamui_ still has a 5 minute time limit - Gai literally kicks Kakashi's head off.



I agree with Kyu .


----------



## Hasan (Sep 1, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Kakashi goes intangible and trolls until 8th Gate kills Gai.
> 
> If defensive _Kamui_ still has a 5 minute time limit - Gai literally kicks Kakashi's head off.



I would agree if Guy was up against a _fighting dummy_, with intangibility switched-on without any interruptions. . . Actually, this would be a legitimate question even in this case, as expiration time of the Eighth Gate is not known to us, but it seems to expire before Kamui does. Five minutes is a lot of time. 

Kakashi wins this rather handily.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 1, 2014)

Guy will never win kamui and high level regen are his worse nightmares and one of them are in this match.

Kakashi definitely outlast but i think he could be daring enough to go for a kamui rakiri counter attack to end guy with his god tier reactions. It would have to be before guy uses night guy though because kakashi can't counter something that fast.


----------

